# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Diskutime e disa vleresime me Busaven rreth e rrotull damixhanit

## SERAFIM DILO

Mirmroma Zagor.

O eshte nje ishull ne oqeanin Atllantik,o nuk eshte Atlantida.

Bramwell 1938.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

1) Tra gli sbalorditoi filologi albanesi cito,con vero rincrescimento,G. Crispi,V.Dorsa e S.Marchiano.Ma coloro i quali fecero dela lingua albanese un giuoco di prestigio furono il Nocito,il Billota,il Tajani e lo Shhneider.Sono cose da far strabiliare i cani ! Il primo siede in cattedra e spezza il pane della glottologia albanese coll'autorità che gli danno i suoi quarant'anni di studi,come se quarant'anni di studi fatti ad usum delphini dessero dritto alla conoscenza di una disciplina,che non s'e mai metodicamente studiata; il secondo vagola né campi più inesplorati e sublimi della metafisica,dai quali precipita nel buio e nel vuoto caotico,tra i cachinni degli astanti; il terzo,che imbasti in una Storia degli Albanesi un materiale sterminato,senza critica,senza discernimento,senza ordine,senza senso comune (seguito poi,pare incredibile ! dal De Grazia e dallo Stratico ) e senza neppure un po'di grammatica,confonde in un orribile babele parole albanesi,sanscrite,perse,armene,caucasiche,che spesso hanno l'inestimabile pregio di non esistere...

M.Marchiano 1902.

----------


## busavata

mirmrama Serafim , nga deser do te merem me gjeografi  :buzeqeshje:   , sonte ishe ne tema historie  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

De Rada.

Con lo Scanderbeg di cattiva ventura (1),ove l'epopea e fusa con il dramma,pare al De Rada d'aver finito il vasto poema che rialza la lingua e la tradizione albanese,e ch'e destinato a ristorare la coltura e la fortuna della sua gente.
Molti han rimproverato al De Rada una soverchia oscurita nella forma;e noi che pure siamo suoi grandi ammiratori,dobbiamo convenire in tale giudizio,specialmente per quanto riguarda la dizione italiana nelle sue opere.La sintassi n'e tanto intricata e contorta,molte espressioni sono cosi avventate ed ellittiche,che si dura grave fatica a comprendere i concetti espressi,i quali talvolta perdono perciò d'efficacia.
Dora d'Istria attribuisce l'oscurita degli scritti del De Rada al carattere nazionale delle poesie di lui,asserendo che "il genio albanese ha gusto per la sottilità" ; ma noi,pur accetando in parte il giudizio dell'illustre scrittrice,riteniamo che causa precipua della detta oscurita sia la scarsa conoscenza che il De Rada ha della lingua italiana,cui non s'applico mai a studiare sul serio,essendosi sempre voluto considerare come straniero in Italia,e dedicandosi tutto a coltivare e nobiliare il nativo idioma albanese.
1) Coloro che non conoscano la lingua albanese,troverano,nelle edizioni gia nominate de' poemi del De Rada,la traduzione italiana accanto al testo originale.

A.STRATICO  1896.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

NAIM FRASHERI (1846-1900)

E considerato come il maggiore dei poeti dell'Albania meridionale.Non tutti sono propiamente d'accordo nel giudicare e valutare nella stessa maniera la sua poesia,ma tutti sentono di amarlo più di ogni altro poeta.Il fratelo Abdyl che occupa un altisimo posto nella storia,non e partecipe,almeno nella stessa misura,di tanto amore; eppure fu il capo della Lega di Prizrend che tenne a battesimo il Risorgimento dell'Albania.L'altro fratello,Sami,di gran lunga il più dotto dei tre fratelli e che onoro la patria con una enciclopedia storico-geografica publicata in turco a Istambul,rimane anche lui,in certo modo,alla soglia di codesto amore che i connazionali nutrono per Naim.
Ci si chiede talvolta la ragione del fenomeno.Ma esso potra spiegarsi,almeno in parte,dall'analisi delle sue idee,dei suoi versi e delle sue opere.


GIUSEPPE SCHIRO Junior.1959.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Cabej i perkthyer italisht.("Kenga Labe" )

Entrambi i gruppi di melodie hanno in comune la particolarita dell' alternarsi del primo cantante nella canzone con il coro.Della parte del primo cantante nella canzone tosca diciamo che -ia hedh-,"gliela passa";nella canzone lab -ia merr-,"intona".Del secondo cantante,che comincia dopo il primo,nella canzone tosca diciamo:-ia pret-,"gli risponde",in quela lab -ia kthen-,"gliela gira".Del coro nella canzone tosca diciamo che-ben iso-,"fa bordone",in Laberia -ia mbush-,"carica".

Gli Albanesi tra Occidente e Oriente.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> mirmrama Serafim , nga deser do te merem me gjeografi   , sonte ishe ne tema historie


Ne jemi ne gadishmeri,damixhanin e kemi gati.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

E FOLMJA

1506. E folmja asht nji fjale e dhanun,premtim,per te dhane nji gja e per te bamé nji pune ne t'ardhmen.

1507. E folmja asht me kondite e pa asnji kondite.E folmja me kondite varet prej vertetimit te kondites.Kurse e folmja pa kondite,varet nga burrnia e atij qe e ban.

1508. E folmja me kondite te vertetueme ka peng e pleq."Te bana punen,m'ep çka me fole". A bené e mallit qe fole i'a ke borxh.Puna e bame s'ka "Fola e s'ta fola".Siguria e te folmes asht me dorxané.

1509. Fjala peng ngele vetem mbas punes se bame prej aso fjale.Fjala pa kondite nuk ngel peng.

1510. E folmja pa kondite pshtetet ne burrni e jo ne peng."Kau lidhet per laku,burri per fjale".Hangre fjalen çove faqen e zeze ke shtepia.Kush don me ruejt dy gisht ballé,a flet e mban,a s'flet spak.


Dom Frano Illia.

----------


## busavata

> E FOLMJA
> 
> 1506. E folmja asht nji fjale e dhanun,premtim,per te dhane nji gja e per te bamé nji pune ne t'ardhmen.
> 
> 1507. E folmja asht me kondite e pa asnji kondite.E folmja me kondite varet prej vertetimit te kondites.Kurse e folmja pa kondite,varet nga burrnia e atij qe e ban.
> 
> 1508. E folmja me kondite te vertetueme ka peng e pleq."Te bana punen,m'ep çka me fole". A bené e mallit qe fole i'a ke borxh.Puna e bame s'ka "Fola e s'ta fola".Siguria e te folmes asht me dorxané.
> 
> 1509. Fjala peng ngele vetem mbas punes se bame prej aso fjale.Fjala pa kondite nuk ngel peng.
> ...


mendo mirë para se ta thush fjalen , fjala e dhonun duhet t'bahet .

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

M.Marchiano. 1902.

Me e madhe,energjike dhe violente eshte fushata kunder Greqise,qe De Rada e mban (bestia nera-"edhe ne kuptimin e fiksimit...") kafsha e zeze e Shqiperise.Gazeta e tije (Flamuri Arberit) nga kjo ane shpall fushen e betejes,ku,ne çdo numer,pothuajse,i jepet krenar betejes me Greqine.
Greqia synon vazhdimisht me vepren e saje per henelizimin e Shqiperise.Epiro dhe Macedonia jane shternguar midis nje rrjete te shkollave greke,qe bejne propagande te gjalle kunder shpirtit nacionalis shqiptare.Shqiptaret e Greqise jane te detyruar me kalimin e kohes te snacionalizohen,per te cilen e ngren larte Greqine gazeta vjeneze l'Imera.

Ne Epir Anastasio Colorioti,shkrimtar shqiptar e banues grek,qe shume shkruajti per vendin e tije,u arrestua nga konsulli elenik sepse shperndante nje abetare shqiptare.Dhe e njejta gje,per formimin e gazetes ne Atene,Zeri i Shqiperise,u persekutua dhe u detyrua te trasferohej ne Bucarest.Ne Epir e njejta gje,per intrigat e Greqise,nga Porta e Larte u hoq nga detyra e kaimakanit nje fisnik shqiptar,qe kishte mbyllur shkollat greke.
Perhapja e shkollave dhe kultures shqiptare pengohet nga Greqia me menyrat me te paregullta e te shpifura.Gregorio Nucjola i lidhi qyteteve shqiptare 52 mije lira per zhvillim e gjuhes  atdhetare.Shembulli u ndoq nga Anastasio Abramidi,qe  la 100 mije lira per shkollat.Por korçaret te trembur e ngateruar nga veskovi grek,nuk e pranuan...

Aksioni politik i Greqise shvillohej paralelisht i bashkuar me aksionin shkollor dhe te gjuhesise.Greqia ri ne ankth-lufton,shkruanin gazetat e greqise,Epiri dhe Maqedonia toka antike te helenve.Por asnjera e as tjetra nuk jane greke;ne ato toka tre te katertat e banoreve jane shqiptare,te perzier me nje numer te vogel sllavesh;nje e katerta jane greke,siç pasqyrohet edhe ne studimin e Wassa pasha,guvernatori i Libanit,edhe nga dokumenti i konsullit italian,E. De Gubernatis,nga letrat qe Canini publikoi ne gazeten l'Adriatico reth çeshtjes ballkanike e nga studimi i tije L'Epiro e L'Albania...(1)

Konfederacioni Oriental ("nje organizate e kohes...") shpalli shqyerjen e Shqiperise midis Austrise,Serbise dhe Greqise;nga Argirocastro deri ne Scutari,Serbia;nga Strimone deri ne Salonicco,Austria;da Argirocastro deri ne gjirin e Artes,Greqia.Me kete ata pohuan qellimin e tyre.

Per te ndjekur synimet e saja,Greqia perqafoi te gjitha fuqite,duke u lidhur ("fornicando-perdor autori, qe italisht ka dy kuptime...") me Sllavet,Bullgaret dhe Tirqit,qe ishin bashkepunues ne projektin e pameshirshem te zhdukjes nga Maqedonia dhe Epiri i gjuhes shqipe...


(1) Edhe se ne Turqi nuk egzistojne statistika,edhe nga shenimet e bera kryesisht nga konsujt e huaj (Lippich,Corbett,Blunt) dhe nga studiuesit e gjerave ballkanike (Nicolaides,Aravantino,Ubicini,Crousse,Jakschich,M  iklosich,Hahn) edhe se jane ne disakord,popullesia e Shqiptareve 20 vjet perpara llogaritej ne 2 milion. Por ne nje memorial te vitit 1882,numuri i pergjithshem i njerezve ritet e arin ne 2,300,000,nga ku 650,000 ne Epir (ku ndodhen 75,000 grek o foles grek) Ne kete permblidhen 200,000 shqiptare ne mbreterine e Greqise,170,000 te Italise,150,000 te Serbise,Mali i Zi dhe Austro-Hungarise.Mungojne llogarite e Shqiptareve te Azise,Egjiptit e Rumanise).



/Pershtatje,nga:e per Dam-mi Xhanin/.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

P.Stefano Cost.Gjeçov

CODICE DI LEK DUKAGJINI
ossia
DIRITTO CONSUETUDINARIO DELLE MONTAGNE D'ALBANIA

Tradoto dal P.Paolo Dodaj
A cura di P.Giorgio Fishta e Giuseppe Schiro
Introduzione di Federico Patteta.
 1941.


I privilegi e l'autorità d'una famiglia,che il Padre Valentini crede discende dai Dukagjini,compaiono nel Kanun come stonature.Si trata della casa dei Gjomarkaj,alla quale e dedicato l'articolo 150 del Kanun (1126-1145) e che e ricordata in parecchi altri paragrafi (1).
E detto nell'articolo che "La base del Codice e la casa die Gjomarkaj:occupa il primo posto in ogni luogo ed in ogni convegno...

1) Quando il 17 marzo 1903 Essad Toptani,Kurt Begu Cela con soldati e gendarmi e Ndoc Ndreca con i Mirditi fecero la spedizione contro Peshkaz (che fa parte delle Bandiere di Thkella) per arrestare Marka Kuli di Corbino,che era al Governo dei turchi,il Comandante della Gendarmeria Kurt Begu,si rivolse a Ndoc Ndreca e gli disse:" Precedi tu,o Mirdita,ed assaliamo Marco !"-Ndoc Ndreca (Antonio d'Andrea) gli risponde :" Aspetiamo Essad,perche ci preceda ".- Kurt Begu repliko : " Precedi,o Mirdita,siccome sempre hai preceduto l'Albania,perche a te spetta la precedenza,e dopo di te verra il Toptani od un altro qualsiasi ".

Nel 1911 Dedé Gjoluli capo di Trabuina (e dela rivolucione dei Malisori ) disse :" A memoria d'uomo la casa die Gjonmarkaj coi suoi Mirditi ha sempre preceduto l'Albania,e subito dopo seguiva la Bandiera di Hoti".

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

M.Marchiano

Ancora.Il De Rada stabilisce consanguineta di razza tra Albanesi (vuole dire Illiri ?) Elleni e Latini.Di cio non e permeso più dubitare da quando Bopp,seguito dal Pott,dallo Stier e dallo Schleicher,ricondusse l'albanese alle origini sanscrite,alla quale conlusione e obbligato ad avvicinarsi lo stesso Meyer,che si ferma volontieri allo Scardo e al Pindo.Non cerchiamo come il De Rada stabilisca quest'equazione ; ma il fatto inoppugnabile si e che l'ha stabilita prima di Bopp,che scrisse la sua memoria nel 1855,mentre il De Rada aveva pubblicato la sua nel 1840.
E una divinazione,come egli la chiama,uno svolgimento,correggo io,dell'opinione di Malte-Brun,di Crispi e di Masci;ma questa precedenza non scema punto il suo merito,il quale consiste in cio,che egli per il primo pose la quistione dell'origine del popolo e della lingua albanese,che linguisti precari hanno poi sviluppata.
La frase di Meyer,che la lingua albanese e un mosaico (Etymol.Worterbuch der alb.Vorrede,p.XIII.) mentre scientificamente non ha alcun valore,non e una frase di sfavore e molto meno un'ingiuria,come pare al De Rada,sebbene l'idea di un'Albania austriaca o slava sorridesse al vecchio e troppo devoto suddito degli Absburgo;e duole come un glottologo eminente l'abbia potuto formulare. Cio e un argomento (e il dotto professore di Gratz non se n'e avveduto ),che e una lingua la quale contiene in se elementi delle lingue affini e che accolse molti altri per il contatto di popoli, che in varie epoche,travagliarono il popolo illirico-albanese.Come se le lingue,che si mantennero più refrattarie da elementi estranei,non sieno anch'esse de'mosaici ! E più strana e l'opinione del Miklosich,che la lingua albanese non e una lingua,ma un misculio di lingue,in cui lo slavo ha la prevalenza.Ma questa teoria e conseguenza del metodo della sua ricerca,che pone per base dell'albanese il dialetto scutarino,il più impuro e il più intacato dei linguaggi,in mezzo a'quali l'albanese si svolse.

L'antichita della lingua albanese e provata,segue il De Rada,dal suo organamento.E un argomento che nesuno ha oppugnato,neppure il Meyer.Lasciam da parte l'identità di voci albanesi con latine,che l'autore mette a fronte e che ora,dopo i lavori di Miklosich e Meyer,son cresciute smisuraratamente:sta di fatto che l'albanese,per il suo organamento flessivo,offre l'impronta dell'antichita,come l'ofre il sanscrito,lo zendo,il greco,l'italico e il gotico.E cio basta per darle carattere di antichita e di resistenza. ...


Io qui non voglio parlar di metafisica,ne di Dio Padre,nel del Verbo,ecc., che sono la bachetta magica delle ricerche del De Rada;ma non posso non osservare che le quistioni linguistiche,non si risolvono a colpi di metafisica e di teologia. Il monosillabismo delle radici albanesi,che il De Rada ha posto nella sua Memoria letta nel Congreso degli Orientalisti,come fondamento dell'antichita della lingua albanese,e comune a tutte le lingue ariane.Questi e altri caratteri sono impronte generiche e non acquistano terreno alla scienza.Quando poi essi non siano esposti con rigoroso metodoto scientifico,ne interessano,ne alletano.Da cio lo scarso sucesso che la Memoria ottenne nel convegno de'dotti d'Europa,mentre l'importanza della tesi era promettitrice di alto interessamento e,per i cultori di linguistica,di intensi gaudii spirituali.

Ma ad ogni modo questi studi sono valsi a qualche cosa : essi,oltre ad alcune intuizioni felici,hanno additato un faro lontano,che raggia anchora nebbioso,entro le fitte tenebre della notte millennaria,e quella luce potra irschiarare un vero e indirizzare a una scoperta. Ed hanno risvegliato nell'Europa e nel mondo albanese l'amore alla lingua natia,vietando che essa illanguidisca e muoia,perche la morte della lingua sarebbe la morte della nazione.

1902.

----------


## Lulke

Tani kjo eshte teme per diskutim apo per kenge??  :ngerdheshje:

----------

SERAFIM DILO (26-11-2014)

----------


## busavata

> Tani kjo eshte teme per diskutim apo per kenge??


pijanecet diskutojn duke kenduar  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Lulke (25-11-2014)

----------


## Lulke

hahaha e dijsha por thjesht po prisja konfimimin . :ngerdheshje: 

Mire se ju gjeta edhe ktu  :perqeshje:  Sero nga behet kshu??? Apo qekur solli kte artikull  e dehu rakija  :perqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> hahaha e dijsha por thjesht po prisja konfimimin .
> 
> Mire se ju gjeta edhe ktu  Sero nga behet kshu??? Apo qekur solli kte artikull  e dehu rakija



Ne Kanunin e Arberit o te ashtequajturin Kanuni i Skenderbeut,i mbledhe dhe i kodifikuar nga at Frano Ilia, kemi dhe percaktimin e rregullave per pijetaret atdhetare dashamires.

Pjesa e trete
DETYRIMET
KREU II
Gjaja e vendueme
ART.IX

Kazani i rakise me hak

1733. Kazani i nji shtepie asht i perbashket per disa shtepi epet edhe me hak.

1734. Me kazan te perbashket secili pjestar djeg bersi,sa te kete,pa asnji detyrim kundrejt pjestarit tjeter qe ka pak a aspak bersi me djeg.

1735. Kazanin e perbashket e ruen njeni prej pjestareve dhe ky me pelqimin e pjestarve te tjere mund ta perdori fundin dhe per nevoja te tjera,keshtu dhe pjestaret e tjere kur tu duhet.

1736. Ai qe ruen kazanin u'a ep me hak kuj te duen,me pelqimin e pjestarve.

1737. Haku i kazanit 50 okesh e nalt asht nji gjyse oke raki per çdo kazan kurse per ma te vogjel asht nji gjyse oke per dy kazana,asht gjysa e hakut te kazanit te madh.

1738. Haku i kazanit do te jepet prej njasaj rakie qe te jete ba,por me dishirin e te zotet ndonji here kerkohet edhe ne te holla.

1739. Haku i perbashket i kazanit ndahet ne mes pjestarve ne sasi te barabarte dhe ne kjofte se njeni ka fundin,tjetri kapakun e i treti gypin.(Llullane,per pijedashesit e dialektit tosk)

1740. Shpenzimet per kallaisje e mbathje te kazanit i bajne rrethas te gjithe pjestaret.

1741. Me e damtue rande kazanin nji pjestar, ase kush e ka marre me hak do ta ndreqi me shpenzimet e veta.

----------


## Lulke

Sero  rakia ngel po nona belave por si e domosdoshme duhet respektuar. 

S'paska noj ikone per tbere gzuar ktu? Apo akoma si kam gjet une.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Sero  rakia ngel po nona belave por si e domosdoshme duhet respektuar. 
> 
> S'paska noj ikone per tbere gzuar ktu? Apo akoma si kam gjet une.



Hahaaa... Ikonat kushtojn.

Ajo e shkreta na ka mbet,edhe eliziri ka belat e veta.

----------


## Lulke

ahahahah Sero , ejj se kan per tme more per pijanece ,,,sot kemi fest na falt gjithsesi 




 ikonat i sjellim me vete ne  :ngerdheshje: 

Ja me fund , fundja rakine e gjeta mes jush ( ku qeka Zagor korrnaci?)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> ahahahah Sero , ejj se kan per tme more per pijanece ,,,sot kemi fest na falt gjithsesi 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ikonat i sjellim me vete ne 
> 
> Ja me fund , fundja rakine e gjeta mes jush ( ku qeka Zagor korrnaci?)


Sot jemi te detyrum te pim.

Zagori kushedi nga bohet,sot ka rrezik te jet mbyll brenda ne magazinen e birres.

Gezuar.

----------

